# Spare ink cart. holder



## apple320 (Dec 23, 2009)

Made this up to hold two small carts or one large one.












Chris


----------



## bitshird (Dec 23, 2009)

Thats pretty slick, great idea!


----------



## cnirenberg (Dec 23, 2009)

Chris,
That is an awesome idea.  Fantastic threads by the way.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 23, 2009)

That is a sweet idea!


----------



## RAdams (Dec 30, 2009)

Slick idea!!

A keychain top would really make it handy!


----------

